# Mac Os bei Acer-Laptop



## TR1923 (28. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend Leute,

Ich hoffe mal das ich hier richtig bin, wenn nicht dann sorry 

Also ich hab mir einen Acer Aspire 6935G Laptop mit Vista geholt..

Jetzz will ich da aber Mac drauf haben..also wie ein Appel-Laptop.
Ich finde das, dass Optisch klasse aussieht und für Photoshop besser geeignet ist.

Jetz meine Frage:
1. Ist das überhaupt möglich
2. Wo kann ich mir das Kaufen(online)
3. Kann ich Vista behalten und gleichzeitig auch Mac auf dem laptop haben
(wenn ich mit PS arbeite dann mit Mac starten und sonst mit Vista oder windows 7)

Ich Hoffe ich konnte mich klar ausdrücken
wenn nicht dann fragt bitte...
danke


----------



## port29 (28. Dezember 2009)

TR1923 hat gesagt.:


> Jetzz will ich da aber Mac drauf haben..also wie ein Appel-Laptop.



Ja, dann gehst du zu deinem Lieblingshändler und kaufst dir ein Appel-Laptop. Dann nimmst du das Acer und stellst es auf den Tisch. Dann legst du das Appel-Laptop oben drauf. Resultat: ein Mac auf einem Acer. War es wirklich so schwer?


----------



## smileyml (28. Dezember 2009)

Ob das so einfach geht, weiß ich auch nicht auf Anhieb.
"Mac drauf haben" ist inhaltich irgendwie komplett falsch. Du meinst sicher Mac OS (aktuell Mac OS X 10.6). Wie jeder OS kannst du dir das kaufen - z.B. bei Apple oder auch Cyberport.
Mit Hilfe eines Bootmanagers (bei Apple Mac's Bootcamp) kannst du auch problemlos die Partition bzw. das OS auswählen, was gestartet werden soll. Allerdings ist auch zu  beachten, das du dann PS natürlich auch für Mac brauchst, da dir die Windows-Version da nichts nutzt.

Eine kurze Suche bei Google, die du sicherlich ebeenfalls durchgeführt hast, zeigt, dass es *nicht legal möglich* ist.
http://forum.chip.de/macos-dos-etc/mac-osx-acer-notebook-855984.html

Es wiederspricht den EULA von Apple.
"Furthermore, it is against Apple's EULA to run OSX on non-apple machines."
http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=185956
http://www.apple.com/legal/sla/

Grüße Marco

edit: Ja, sonst ist natürlich die Idee von port29 auch möglich - je nach eigenem Wunsch


----------



## TR1923 (28. Dezember 2009)

danke für die antworten...

ja klar ich mein Mac OS(sieht man auch am Titel) da hab ich es auusgelasen warum auch immer.

also möglich wäre es schon aber halt nicht legal oder hab ich das falsch verstanden..

Kann man Mac Os nur bei Appel PCs haben und sonst nicht

ich weiß nicht ob ich das richtig verstandenden habe


----------



## smileyml (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja, genau so ist es.
Die Grundaussage ist, dass die Endbenutzer-Lizenzverträge aus dem Hause Apple (die Entwickler und Vertreiber des Mac OSX) es untersagen das Mac OS auf einem Nicht-Apple-Gerät zu betreiben. Siehe dazu auch mein letzter Link.

Grüße Marco


----------



## port29 (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du OS X benutzen möchtest, dann solltest du auch einen Apple Rechner haben. 

OS X auf 0815 Rechner Nutzer genießen meine volle verachtung, die kommen bei mir gleich nach den Fake-Rolex-Trägern.

Mein Mac Book Pro läuft in der Regel durch. Rekord waren 3 Monate ohne neustart unter den härtesten bedingungen. Zig Hardware angeschlossen und entfernt. Zig netze, etc. Nach den 3 Monaten kam das Update Tiger -> Leopard und der Reboot. Das Notebook ist jetzt über 2,5 Jahre alt. Da ist immer noch das OS X des ersten Tages drauf. Nix jedes halbe Jahr formatieren.

Ich finde, so eine Leistung muss man würdigen und kann durchaus den Mehrpreis zahlen.


----------



## Sprint (29. Dezember 2009)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du OS X benutzen möchtest, dann solltest du auch einen Apple Rechner haben.
> 
> OS X auf 0815 Rechner Nutzer genießen meine volle verachtung, die kommen bei mir gleich nach den Fake-Rolex-Trägern.
> 
> ...



Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen. 

Prinzipiell ist es ja LEIDER seit dem Umstieg auf Intel möglich, sowas zu produzieren, aber eben nur illegal (siehe auch die Psystar Affäre) und mit mehr oder weniger großen Problemen. Denn bei jedem Systemupdate, die bei Apple ja auch deutlich öfter kommen als bei M$, muß man sich fragen, ob das ganze Konstrukt hinterher noch läuft. 
Da aber normalerweise fast alle, die mal ins OS X reingeschnuppert haben, später sowieso umsteigen, gib das Acer am besten gleich zurück oder verkauf es wieder und hol dir gleich einen echten Apple. Die kosten zwar etwas mehr, was aber durch eine VIEL längere Lebensdauer mehr als kompensiert wird. (Nicht wegen der Gerätequalität sondern vor allem wegen der nicht so exorbitant steigenden Anforderungen des Betriebssystems. Wo sonst außer bei M$ kann es passieren, daß 75% der damals existierenden Rechner nicht für Vista geeignet waren?)


----------



## bRainLaG (4. Januar 2010)

Der Vorredener hat bereits alles gesagt es ist möglich, aber einerseits weder legal, noch läuft es optimal, und du hast mit jedem Versionsupdate den Ärger das es nicht mehr gehen könnte, beziehungsweise nicht unbedingt weiter funktionieren wird.

Auf einen non-apple Laptop Mac OS X zu installieren, macht dir hundert pro mehr Probleme, als du im Endeffekt Vorteile dadurch erhältst.
Ich würde dir empfehlen, auf Windows 7 umzusteigen, da auch im Hinblick auf Photoshop das arbeiten unter 7 wesentlich angenehmer ist, als unter Vista, was auch daran liegt, das 7 performancesparender als Vista ist.

Mfg


----------



## TR1923 (5. Januar 2010)

bRainLaG hat gesagt.:


> Der Vorredener hat bereits alles gesagt es ist möglich, aber einerseits weder legal, noch läuft es optimal, und du hast mit jedem Versionsupdate den Ärger das es nicht mehr gehen könnte, beziehungsweise nicht unbedingt weiter funktionieren wird.
> 
> Auf einen non-apple Laptop Mac OS X zu installieren, macht dir hundert pro mehr Probleme, als du im Endeffekt Vorteile dadurch erhältst.
> Ich würde dir empfehlen, auf Windows 7 umzusteigen, da auch im Hinblick auf Photoshop das arbeiten unter 7 wesentlich angenehmer ist, als unter Vista, was auch daran liegt, das 7 performancesparender als Vista ist.
> ...



ich werde wahrscheinlich auf windows 7 umsteigen...aber ich weiß nicht welches da das besste ist..da gibts ja auch home und professional...
was kannst du mir empfehlen..oder was wäre das besste für mich


----------



## mattraxs (5. Januar 2010)

Win 7 Ultimate 64bit ist gut für Photoshop geeignet! arbeite selbst damit und bin super zufrieden! Obwohl ich im büro auch ein mac book pro habe und der unschlagbar ist!


----------



## bRainLaG (7. Januar 2010)

also zum reinen home arbeiten reicht die Grundversion von Windows 7 mit 32 bit vollkommen aus, jedoch würde ich ab Photoshop CS4 wenn du einen 64-bit fähigen PC besitzt eher zur 64 Bit Variante greifen, bei reiner Spaßbildbearbeitung reicht die Home Version, ansonsten finde ich persönlich die 64bit Ultimate System Builder Version sehr ansprechend, insofern man nicht unbedingt ein Anfänger mit dem Windows Betriebssystem ist.

Um es zusammen zu fassen da dein Laptop wenn er neuer ist 64-bit unterstützen wird, wäre die Frage, eher ob du zur Home Premium oder Ultimate Version greifst.
Ich persönlich glaube das man bei reinem Hobbygebrauch von Photoshop durchaus auch mit Windows 7 Home sehr gut arbeiten kann, wenn du aber beispielsweise den Laptop auch innerhalb des Berufs brauchst, du mit Servern, Administration etc zu tuen hast, würde ich eher zur Ultimate-Variante anraten ansonsten bei Privatgebrauch reicht aus meiner Sicht die Home Premium völlig aus, da die Ultimate Version eher eine Arbeitsversion ist, wo du von Windows aus Server Zugriffe besser leiten kannst (auf Windows Server), Remote Control, Direct Access VPN, und das sind alles eher Funktionalitäten die sehr wenig mit Photoshop zu tuen haben.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen auch wenn es etwas viel Text ist 

Mfg bRaiNi


----------

